# would I use this pic as a new sig???



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Noitora (Sep 22, 2008)

it looks good...better than the one you currently have.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 22, 2008)

I vote for the change...The new one is much better!! And very nice colors too!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

a failed post does not exist in a failed thread


----------



## Sstew (Sep 22, 2008)

That's a really good signature" Perfect colors, Great font choice- Good Job.
Two thumbs up


----------

